# New Member



## Shindokan (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone:

My name is Erik Johnstone and I am a new member here.  I study Muso Jikiden Eishin-ryu Iaijutsu, Shindo Muso-ryu Jojutsu and Ono-ha Itto-ryu Kenjutsu under Carl Long, Shihan, of the Jikishin-Kai International (JKI) and also have the good fortune to study under Masayuki Shimabukuro, Hanshi, Chairman of the JKI.  I also study Dentokan Jujujutsu (a Hakko-ryu/Kokodo-ryu derivitive) under Roy Hobbs, Hanshi of the Seikai Dentokan Bugei Renmei.

I have a small dojo in Stonington, CT near the Westerly, RI line.  

I look forward to discussions here.

Respects,

Erik Johnstone


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello Erik and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Steve (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome! I did iaido 20 years ago and loved it...but had to stop when I moved to Rhode Island! Now there's iaido in the area and I'm here in Nowhere, Indiana.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT, I hope you have a great time posting here.

I do have one quesiton for you. You mentioned you study both Muso Jikiden Eishin-ryu Iaijutsu and Ono-Ha Ito Ryu kenjutsu. Is there a connection between the two styles? I know some kenjutsu ryu actually used the battojutsu of different ryu and was wondeirng if this was the case with Ono-Ha Itto Ryu. Or is Ono-Ha Itto Ryu also taught by the JKI as a separate art, or is it something extra your sensei teaches? Just curious as to the connection (if any) between the two ryuha you mentioned.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## morph4me (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello Erik, welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard :tup:.  Always happy to see another swordslinger through the doors :rei:.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 20, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## Drac (Jan 20, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to the list, enjoy!

David


----------



## seasoned (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT, Erik!


----------



## just2kicku (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome Eric, I think you'll enjoy it here. I do!!!


----------



## HG1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT


----------

